# "Schöne-Haut" Effekt...



## Warper (29. Juli 2002)

Hi!

Ich frage mich schon seit geraumer Zeit wie man dieses Foto nachbearbeiten macht. Ich möchte euch ein Beispiel zeigen, damit ihr vielleicht erahnen könnt, welchen Effekt ich meine:







Uns allen sollte klar sein, das diese Dame nicht derartig aussah, direkt nachdem sie abgelichtet wurde, sondern das da etwas nachbearbeitet wurde.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? Wie funktioniert das?

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus


----------



## Christoph (29. Juli 2002)

"schönheitsoperation"


----------



## Locke (29. Juli 2002)

*Schönheits OP*

Hi Warper!

Probier´s mal hier:
http://www.theparallax.org/wissen/grafik/photoshop/beauty/index.html
Das dürfte so ziemlich das sein, daß Du suchst.

Greetz
Locke


----------



## Nino (29. Juli 2002)

Hier  =)


----------



## freekazoid (29. Juli 2002)

huiuiui wer hat denn da am höschen rumgemacht?
nicht gerade gutes pic...

topic:
das parallax-tutorial is okay, jedoch kannste es auch so hinkriegen wie nino verklickert hat geht schneller


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (29. Juli 2002)

*Bügelfalten*

Also,

die Sache die Nino da erwähnt, mit dem Gauß'schen Weichzeichner, die benutz' ich auch recht oft.

Am besten kappt's, wennste beim ausgangsbild innen Maskierungsmodus gehst und erstmal mitter Maskenfarbe alle üblen Stellen mit 'ner weichen Malspitze bepinselst.

Dann Makierungsmodus beenden.

Strg-C,
Strg-V.

Dann Strg-Taste gedückt halten und auf's Thumpnail der neuen Ebene inner Ebenenpalette klicken.

Dann: Ebene->Ebenenmaske->außerhalb der auswahl maskieren.

Und nu erst nach Lust und laune Weichzeichnen.


Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass mitter neuen und maskierten Ebene die Übergänge zum unglätteten und scharf bleibendem Bildbereich schön sanft ausfällt. Und je sauberer Du anfangs im Maskierungsmodus arbeitest (kannst ja auch'n paar scharfkantige Auswahlen treffen), desto besser wird's.


----------

